# Process Separations and Halftones with no RIP



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg7Dp6LnUSM[/media]


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It's showing as a "private video"


----------

